# I have a question



## alphabet5000

Hi Any one know how to sau: "Ihave a question in Tagalong?


----------



## Scherle

alphabet5000 said:


> Hi Any one know how to sau: "Ihave a question in Tagalong?


 
May tanong ako.
May itatanong ako.
May gusto akong itanong. I would like to ask a question.


----------



## Cracker Jack

alphabet5000 said:


> Hi Any one know how to sau: "Ihave a question in Tagalong?


 
Meron/Mayroon akong tanong sa Tagalog.


----------

